# HILFE !! Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/commons/io/FileUtils



## evelynblabla (4. Jun 2018)

Um meine Bibliotheken zu nutzen und einzubinden nutze ich Maven innerhalb von IntelliJ.
Nun habe ich beim ausführen einer erstellten executable Jar immer diese Fehlermeldung.
Ich weiß, dass es daran liegt, dass die Bibliothek (commons-io) nicht in die Jar kopiert wird und deshalb die Klasse nicht gefunden werden kann..
Nun hab ich die auch nochmal bei maven eingebunden in den Dependencies aber habe immernoch das problem damit..
Ich weiß nicht wie ich den Fehler noch lösen könnte Hilfe!


----------



## Javinner (4. Jun 2018)

evelynblabla hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nun habe ich beim ausführen einer erstellten executable Jar immer diese Fehlermeldung


Sorry, die Glaskugel außer Betrieb.. Du wirst wohl die Fehlermeldung posten müssen..


----------



## evelynblabla (4. Jun 2018)

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/commons/io/FileUtils
   at FileHelper.copyJarResourceToFolder(FileHelper.java:40)
   at Main.main(Main.java:28)
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.apache.commons.io.FileUtils

Quasi steht der Fehler im Titel drinne


----------



## Xyz1 (4. Jun 2018)

Füg mal das in Deine pom.xlm ein:

```
<packaging>jar</packaging>
    <properties>
        <project.build.sourceEncoding>UTF-8</project.build.sourceEncoding>
        <maven.compiler.source>1.8</maven.compiler.source>
        <maven.compiler.target>1.8</maven.compiler.target>
        <mainClass>com.mycompany.paket.Klasse</mainClass>
    </properties>
```

(mainClass wichtig....)
und:

```
<build>
        <plugins>
            <plugin>
                <artifactId>maven-dependency-plugin</artifactId>
                <executions>
                    <execution>
                        <phase>install</phase>
                        <goals>
                            <goal>copy-dependencies</goal>
                        </goals>
                        <configuration>
                            <outputDirectory>${project.build.directory}/lib</outputDirectory>
                        </configuration>
                    </execution>
                </executions>
            </plugin>
            <plugin>
                <artifactId>maven-jar-plugin</artifactId>
                <configuration>
                    <archive>
                        <manifest>
                            <addClasspath>true</addClasspath>
                            <classpathPrefix>lib/</classpathPrefix>
                            <mainClass>${mainClass}</mainClass>
                        </manifest>
                    </archive>
                </configuration>
            </plugin>
        </plugins>
    </build>
```

Viel Spaß.


----------



## evelynblabla (4. Jun 2018)

Danke! hatte das maven-dependency-plugin nicht in meiner pom.xml jetzt funktioniert alles


----------

